# Osceola camp



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

dont tell my wife but "her" new Florida house will see some late winter Osceola hunters!
We bought this in Zephyrhills last week while we were down there.
It'll take a few years to learn the area and gain access, but I hope to host my friends that are interested in working on their slam.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> dont tell my wife but "her" new Florida house will see some late winter Osceola hunters!
> We bought this in Zephyrhills last week while we were down there.
> It'll take a few years to learn the area and gain access, but I hope to host my friends that are interested in working on their slam.
> View attachment 206405


I stayed in Zephhyrhills years ago while hunting one of the Green Swamp WMA for turkeys. Congrats on your new place and happy hunting. Are you hunting it this spring.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

ezcaller said:


> I stayed in Zephhyrhills years ago while hunting one of the Green Swamp WMA for turkeys. Congrats on your new place and happy hunting. Are you hunting it this spring.


No, not this year, or next likely.
What was your experience like hunting down there, good numbers?


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> No, not this year, or next likely.
> What was your experience like hunting down there, good numbers?


Hunted all public land lots of pressure- birds were pretty quiet. Once you learn the area Im sure you will have success. They have so many different hunts ; Quota, Special Draw and Special Quota as well as general hunts, like you said once you learn the area you will be fine. I ended up taking a bird off Three Lakes WMA.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Congrats on the new purchase, one of these days I'm gonna get down there to hunt those birds.


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow!!
Can't wait
Snoods in the sunshine state!!


----------



## F. Thompson (Jan 9, 2014)

We have been going down to Zephyrhills for a long time. Just sold our home down there. The local people are great. Never got a turkey but I have had the living s--t scared out of me by those snakes ! Enjoy your new home


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Southern fried Snoodapalooza!........Hmmmmmm?


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

When I saw that you got a place in FL, that was one of the first things to come to my mind; "He just did it for the Osceola's!"


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Dibs on the first hunt since base camp was my idea anyways...... Key the snood azz remarks


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Tony- what park are you in? In-laws are in Valleydale which is just off Kings Rd. We go down every year for 7- 10 days and I think that I've seen turkeys twice. Interested to hear what you find to do down there because I've found nothing. Very little fishing ,drive 15 miles to hike 2 in a state forest, just haven't found anything that suits our fancy. Oh, and with the in-laws you have to go to dinner at 4:00pm


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I wonder how the pig hunting is down there


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

brushbuster said:


> I wonder how the pig hunting is down there



This is a family site brushy!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

brushbuster said:


> I wonder how the pig hunting is down there





JBIV said:


> This is a family site brushy!


And so it begins ......

Big T's mountain truck traction control system.....


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

cedarlkDJ said:


> And so it begins ......
> 
> Big T's mountain truck traction control system.....
> 
> View attachment 206917


I got spanked for posting that one !  :lol::lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

starky said:


> Tony- what park are you in? In-laws are in Valleydale which is just off Kings Rd. We go down every year for 7- 10 days and I think that I've seen turkeys twice. Interested to hear what you find to do down there because I've found nothing. Very little fishing ,drive 15 miles to hike 2 in a state forest, just haven't found anything that suits our fancy. Oh, and with the in-laws you have to go to dinner at 4:00pm


Hey ZH ain't Key West that's for sure!
This place is in a subdivision across the street from the city park. We'll own the lot
Our situation is a bit unique in that my wife is planning on retiring in 2 years but I love to work and I'm 7 years younger.
She will be heading down without me after she retires and I'll fly in for long weekends once a month. Not sure how that will work yet but that's the plan. We bought next door to friends of ours from Vermontville that spend all winter there, the thought is that the security of friends close by will ease both of our minds.
Our friends are very active and are constantly doing fun stuff around ZH and the surrounding area so we have built in tour guides, so to speak. Lots of kayaking, biking, hiking, etc. They've come across quite a bit of hog damage while hiking the WMAs down there and I'll make connections to find turkeys.
As far as fishing...depends on what your after. The Gulf is a 40 minute drive and there's day charters all over te coast for $70/day.
We're actually very fond of a town called Yankeetown just north of Crystal River. Our thought is once we down size our place here in Michigan, and I'm fully retired,we'll reinvest in a nicer place on the Gulf and sell the ZH property.
In the mean time...I have lots of remodeling to keep me busy once we take possession, which may not be for another 2 years as we've agreed to leasing the place back to the sellers for up to 2 years.


----------



## F. Thompson (Jan 9, 2014)

If you have the time, visit Webster. It's just north of you. It has the biggest flea market in the state. There's more junk there than you can see in a day. I believe it's only on Tuesdays . Enjoy Florida and your new home.


----------

